# Condensed Milk



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

make your own:

Sweetened Condensed Milk
1 cup Water
2 cups Sugar
1/4 cup Margarine
4 cups Powdered Milk
1 tablespoon Vanilla

In a large saucepan, bring water to a boil and remove from heat. Add sugar and margarine, then stir until dissolved. Pour hot mixture into blender. Add milk and vanilla, then blend until smooth. Stores well in refrigerator for up to 2 months.

"equal to about 4 cans sweetened condensed milk"


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

could it be canned?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

*Mom's Syrup*

Do any of you remember how to make home-made syrup??

The dark kind??:scratch


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I have never tried to can it. good question..With the butter in this recipe I would think that it would separate as it cooled??? and then would have to be reheated to bring it back together??

2nd recipe without butter:
¾ cup sugar
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons dry milk
****Add to ½ cup water and bring to a boil. Cook until mixture thickens, about 15 minutes. 

dark syrup-
1 1/2 c. brown sugar (packed)
3/4 c. water
1 tbsp. butter
Dash of salt
1/2 tsp. maple flavoring

Mix brown sugar, water, butter and salt in saucepan. Heat to boiling over medium heat, stirring constantly.
Remove from heat. Stir in maple flavoring. Serve warm.
Instead of maple I use butter pecan flavoring.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> I have never tried to can it. good question..With the butter in this recipe I would think that it would separate as it cooled??? and then would have to be reheated to bring it back together??


When I can butter, as it cools I gently turn the jars upside down, back up, upside down, etc., every so often. That keeps the butter from separating. I wonder if that would work for the condensed milk if it was canned?

Thanks for both of the recipes. I'm glad to have them, and will add them to my collection for make-it-myself. That's usually cheaper!


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

Freyadog said:


> dark syrup-
> 1 1/2 c. brown sugar (packed)
> 3/4 c. water
> 1 tbsp. butter
> ...


I make this syrup without butter or salt. Simmering it and stirring it until the right consistency makes it exactly like commercial pancake syrup. Just brown sugar, water, and optional maple flavoring.

Thanks for the condensed milk recipe.


----------

